
How Oculus Rift Collects and Shares Personal Information [pdf] - CrazedGeek
https://www.franken.senate.gov/files/letter/160519_OculusRiftResponse.pdf
======
CrazedGeek
Press release here:
[https://www.franken.senate.gov/?p=press_release&id=3472](https://www.franken.senate.gov/?p=press_release&id=3472)

